# 6.4a still in stream?



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

Can anyone indicate if 6.4a is still in the stream? I have a SD-DVR40 with 3.1.1c plugged in for 2 weeks now with forced phone calls and no success on upgrade. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

I had to take my Samsung out of service over the weekend (bad drive, have a new one on order) and put an R10 in it's place (brand new, been sitting in the closet for a couple years)

Once I had the R10 activated (it had 6.1 software) it made like a good little ET and phoned home... and downloaded for about an hour then showed the "pending restart" message in the status screen

I restarted, and it now has 6.4a

Since it was connected to the phone line for that long, I **think** that means the software is only available via telephone


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

It comes by satellite only activated by phone.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Here's a data point. 
I have one unit on 6.2 and one on 6.2a. Both haven't made a phone home ever. Both are DVR80's
The unit with 6.2a active has 6.4a in MFS.
The one with just 6.2 does not. It is my opinion that the 6.2 unit will never get the 6.4a from the satellites. I think D* has a specific flag on the units to not send the stream unless the unit has the previous most current software installed.
I've been meaning to bring the 6.2 unit to 6.2a when I do I'll report back if 6.4a gets put into mfs


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

rbtravis said:


> It comes by satellite only activated by phone.


Unless it isn't available any longer on the sat, then it comes via the phone.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

JimSpence said:


> Unless it isn't available any longer on the sat, then it comes via the phone.


Ditto... I've seen calls take over 90 mins... no way it's just 'activating' with a 90 min phone call.


----------



## ellie621 (Jun 12, 2008)

I ordered a new hard drive for my R10 directivo after I received the 6.4a update. The new drive did not get the update either and Directv refused to do anything because I replaced the drive. Then the light bulb came on and I thought gee....order a PPV because of the new 24hr restriction. You bet then you will be flagged for the update after dialing into tivo.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I updated that Tivo to 6.2a we'll see if I get the 6.4 in tonights data download.


----------



## AllYourBase (Oct 24, 2007)

rbtravis said:


> It comes by satellite only activated by phone.


I'll third what Jim said: after the initial period of exclusive distribution by satellite, combo box software slices can also come by phone (even by network, for that matter).

For 6.4a, the requisite period has evidently passed, so you'll find those slices are being downloaded during calls now.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

AllYourBase said:


> I'll third what Jim said: after the initial period of exclusive distribution by satellite, combo box software slices can also come by phone (even by network, for that matter).
> 
> For 6.4a, the requisite period has evidently passed, so you'll find those slices are being downloaded during calls now.


 Have been trying for 2 months now, including 2 times tonight both by satellite and by phone still no 6.4a download so I take exception to the statement that it is available by phone, I tried, it does not work. :down::down::down:


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

ellie621 said:


> I ordered a new hard drive for my R10 directivo after I received the 6.4a update. The new drive did not get the update either and Directv refused to do anything because I replaced the drive. Then the light bulb came on and I thought gee....order a PPV because of the new 24hr restriction. You bet then you will be flagged for the update after dialing into tivo.


I have ordered several PPV on my HR10's with the 6.4a, and none have expired after 24hrs- still in my NPL and working.



Gunnyman said:


> I updated that Tivo to 6.2a we'll see if I get the 6.4 in tonights data download.


Thanks for checking Gunny- I do have an instantcake 6.2a image if I need to re-image over the 3.1.1c to take the 6.4a.


----------



## ellie621 (Jun 12, 2008)

PPV will only expire if you watch any portion of the event you ordered. If all of you want the update to 6.4a just record a PPV event and leave it there. Then dial into tivo...you will see a pending restart in system info. This is the only way you will get it period. IC nobody is willing to do it other than whine why you are not getting it. Take my advice eh!


----------



## AllYourBase (Oct 24, 2007)

rbtravis said:


> Have been trying for 2 months now, including 2 times tonight both by satellite and by phone still no 6.4a download so I take exception to the statement that it is available by phone, I tried, it does not work. :down::down::down:


The slices were downloaded when I forced a call.

You might want to try connecting via network instead of phone. There are a number of other reasons why a call might fail to download slices, your unit's logs might reveal some of those.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I didn't get 6.4a last night.


----------



## texster (Mar 11, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> I didn't get 6.4a last night.


I have had one unit that I reimaged at 6.2a in Febuary 20008, and that is all that shows up in SwSystem.

A second unit shows that it got 6.2a in Feb of 07 (when it was activated), 6.3.e in Aug of 2007, and 6.4a last May.

A third units shows that it got 6.2a in May of 2007 (when it was activated). It wasn't in use last summer so it didn't get the 6.3xxxs. But like the second unit, it got 6.4a last May.

All three are zippered, enhanced and superpatched.

So my guess gunny (base on my tiny sample set), is that unless you have 6.3xxx you won't get 6.4a without calling the mothership. But, if your going to give up 6.2a, then phoning home shouldn't be big deal.


----------



## marrone (Oct 11, 2001)

Been phoning home here. Still on 6.2a 

-Mike


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

texster said:


> I have had one unit that I reimaged at 6.2a in Febuary 20008, and that is all that shows up in SwSystem.
> 
> A second unit shows that it got 6.2a in Feb of 07 (when it was activated), 6.3.e in Aug of 2007, and 6.4a last May.
> 
> ...


That is my thought too, I simply forgot there was a 6.3x on the Series 2 SD units.


----------



## texster (Mar 11, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> That is my thought too, I simply forgot there was a 6.3x on the Series 2 SD units.


From what I saw on the forums, the whole 6.3xxxx alphabet run was pretty forgettable.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

without MRV, so is 6.4x


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

I just looked in the SwSystem directory of two of my Zippered S2 DTivos (running V6.2a) and there is a V6.4a file in there dated 05/17/08. No trace of V6.3<any>.

I rebuilt both of them in March, 2008 from a fresh V6.2a disc, so that was (probably) after the V6.3<any> stuff was being rolled out.

Since I have (homebrew) secure web access to all of my DTivos TivoWebPlus screens, I have no real interest in going to V6.4a.


----------



## Melissa (Dec 31, 2003)

FWIW
I phoned home on 8/30 to try and fix a problem with shows not recording (hadn't called in over a year) not sure what software I had before, but the phone call was quick and i after a restart i ended up with a new "recently deleted folder" that I've never had before, so I must have gotten a new version. it now says 6.4a.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

I forced a download last night on my HDVR2 (which had been running 6.2), and I now have 6.4a.


----------



## tivoguy28 (Apr 9, 2005)

After several months of forced phonecalls to download 6.4a,still no 6.4a.
I'm wondering,did 6.4a skip my unit or what?
I have a Hughes SD-DVR80 with 6.2a software running.
6.2a-01-2-351
Furthermore, I tried to activate the USB ports on the unit by using ptv software,followed instructions thoroughly to no avail.
Can someone help please.
in the ptv menu,was the network call feature to be disabled?


----------



## dmurphy (Jan 17, 2002)

I just re-activated an old HDVR2 I had sitting on a shelf. It needed a new hard disk, so I installed one and imaged an HDVR2 yesterday using my InstantCake CD. It's on version 6.2 (non-A - just plain 6.2)

I've dialed in several times yesterday & today, and still no love. I really (REALLY!) want 6.4a installed on this thing.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

dmurphy said:


> I just re-activated an old HDVR2 I had sitting on a shelf. It needed a new hard disk, so I installed one and imaged an HDVR2 yesterday using my InstantCake CD. It's on version 6.2 (non-A - just plain 6.2)
> 
> I've dialed in several times yesterday & today, and still no love. I really (REALLY!) want 6.4a installed on this thing.


Have you restarted yet? My HDVR2 didn't show as having 6.4a until I restarted the unit (and I was running 6.2 as well).


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

2 1/2 weeks of calling to the mothership and stuck on 3.1.5f.


----------



## dmurphy (Jan 17, 2002)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Have you restarted yet? My HDVR2 didn't show as having 6.4a until I restarted the unit (and I was running 6.2 as well).


Yup, plenty of restarts, callins, etc... Still no joy in Mudville!


----------



## ellie621 (Jun 12, 2008)

order and record a PPV event and you will get your update! That simple...you will not get it otherwise.


----------



## p2wy7zxq6 (Jun 15, 2008)

ellie621 said:


> order and record a PPV event and you will get your update! That simple...you will not get it otherwise.


This does not work for everybody. Unless you really want to see the movie... save your money. I tried this as a last ditch effort after a drive upgrade (DVRupgrade) that had 6.1 on it would not update for nearly a month.

All I got was charged $3.99 (plus tax) for a crappy movie and no update! Forced _several_ calls and reboots also. Strike one, two, and three for me!


----------



## rpiotro (Oct 20, 2005)

ellie621 said:


> order and record a PPV event and you will get your update! That simple...you will not get it otherwise.


You keep saying that and it *seems* to have worked for you but it did not work for me! I waited a week. I would like to know if anyone else has tried it successfully.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

6.4a download is marginal on non-RID Tivo's. I have been trying to force my Philips DSR7000/17 for 6 months with no luck.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Based off a thread in DBStalk.com, I called DTV to see about forcing the software update. The lady I spoke to didn't know what she was doing though so I wouldn't be surprised if it doesn't work. She kept telling me to change the phone I call into so it dials the 1 and area code which obviously didn't work since the number is local to me. I told her this would be the case but she kept insisting I pick the third option because Directv has no record of my receiver calling in. She says the last time it called in was August 22nd yet it has made a successful call every day since then.


----------



## SCBURR (Sep 7, 2008)

I also call d* and the CS actually wanted me to call Hughs for the update. They continue to give poor service to the remaining TIVO units. By the way , I still use the round dish and feel like the reception has appeared sub par. Anyone feel that upgrades to the dish have any effect on the quality of SD?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

SCBURR said:


> Anyone feel that upgrades to the dish have any effect on the quality of SD?


absolutely not. the signal would still be from the same 101 sat regardless of what dish you use to pick it up.


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

SCBURR said:


> Anyone feel that upgrades to the dish have any effect on the quality of SD?


No. If you are getting enough signal to have a steady signal (no obvious issues like pixelation or freezing), you are getting what's being put out there.

That is the nature of a digital signal.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Da Goon said:


> absolutely not. the signal would still be from the same 101 sat regardless of what dish you use to pick it up.


Maybe I need to get my dish realigned then because I have also seen my signal strength drop. I have gone from no raid fade to outages. I used to hit 98 on average on transponder 1 and 2 and now I average 89-92. Obviously not a huge drop but it seems to have affected me somehow.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Download is currently available on the phone via dial-up. Just use Messages and Setup>Settings>Phone>connect to DVR service.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

rbtravis said:


> Download is currently available on the phone via dial-up. Just use Messages and Setup>Settings>Phone>connect to DVR service.


I have made multiple daily calls and continue to do so still without any luck. Still stuck on 6.2


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

innocentfreak said:


> I have made multiple daily calls and continue to do so still without any luck. Still stuck on 6.2


That is what happened with my Philips DSR7000 a non RID unit, It would not download and according to Directv it is a known problem.
See this post for how I fixed it.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6683194#post6683194


----------



## marrone (Oct 11, 2001)

rbtravis said:


> That is what happened with my Philips DSR7000 a non RID unit, It would not download and according to Directv it is a known problem.
> See this post for how I fixed it.
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6683194#post6683194


Unfortunately, not everyone has two Series 2 DirecTivos.

Did DirecTV say anything about how they intend to fix it?

-Mike


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

DVRupgrade has announced that they are working on a version of Instantcake for 6.4a, It will be available soon.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

Gunny how did you get from 6.2 to 6.2a without the slices being in the stream?



Gunnyman said:


> I updated that Tivo to 6.2a we'll see if I get the 6.4 in tonights data download.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

By downloading the slices I assume. they are available on Bitorrent and eMule I think.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

bengalfreak said:


> By downloading the slices I assume. they are available on Bitorrent and eMule I think.


You can get the slices here:"In this example, the unit in question has a service ID that beings with a 351.

Code:

wget -O /var/packages/getslice http://www.dvrupgrade.com/software/update_tool/getslice-6.4a-01-2-351

and after the file is downloaded, do the following:

Code:

cd /var/packages
sh ./getslice

This will grab the slices specific to your unit and when they are done loaded, you will see them listed (similar to above)." quoting Tivoupgrade. Hope this helps


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

bengalfreak said:


> By downloading the slices I assume. they are available on Bitorrent and eMule I think.


Thats what I figuered, you mean the slices like these


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

sk33t3r said:


> Gunny how did you get from 6.2 to 6.2a without the slices being in the stream?


I have the 6.2a slices and i just dbloaded them.


----------

